# Elephant garlic cloves



## Randy Rooster

As in years past I have elephant garlic for sale - suitable for eating or planting - garlic is fall planted - I can ship 1 pound of cloves in the small flat rate boxes for a total of $ 11.25 for HT members. I prefer payment via paypal but will accept cash - sent at your risk, but have had members do this before without a problem. If planted this fall you will have a crop in late spring to early summer depending on your growing zone - The scapes are a real spring treat as well and I dry them for use in stew and soup. 

I also have it for sale on e bay for $ 11.98 total if you are more comfortable with that. 

Ive sold out fairly quickly in past years. If you want more than 1 pound pm me your zip so I can check shipping charges for you. PM me if you are interested.

thanks

Randy Rooster

link to e bay sale

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281147515878?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## Pony

PM sent.


----------



## LettucePatch

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Randy Rooster

pms have been answered- let me know if you didnt get one from me - the forum is acting quirky when I respond to pms today.

thanks


----------



## blu_redneck

For those of you who haven't recieved Randy Rooster's garlic before, let me tell you this. You are in for a treat. They are some of the nicest garlic I have ever seen and they produce very well. Even in the hot Okie summers!

Get some, you will not be disappointed! I know I am.....Thanks Randy!
Anna B. in Oklahoma


----------



## Randy Rooster

Thank you for your kind words Anna B and Im glad to hear they did well for you!


----------



## unregistered41671

Payment sent via Paypal--------- Thanks


----------



## LettucePatch

Randy,
Mine just arrived in the mail and they look great. Thank you so much.


----------



## Pony

Woosh! That delivery was head-snapping fast!

Great looking garlic. Can't wait to get it into the ground this weekend!


----------



## Honeybadgeress

rincess: Dear RR, I would like to be ordering from You as well!
ALSO BIGGIE QUESTION HERE: 
Do you know anyone/ANYBODY who is 
growing/SELLING RAMPS?? 
THANK YOU :blossom:


----------



## Honeybadgeress

PS: I imagine NOW is the time to be PLANTING said Ab-Fab Garlic??
(total newbie here) :blossom:


----------



## Pony

Hm. I thought ramps just happen... :shrug:


----------



## rockinl

Sent you a pm!


----------



## unregistered41671

Got mine today. Looks great. Thank you.


----------



## rockinl

Speedy delivery of enormous garlic! Thank you!


----------



## Randy Rooster

Youre welcome - glad you all are pleased.


----------



## keztrelle

Oh My Goodness! What big garlic you have there! (and Randy Rooster replied; The better to keep away vampires, my dear!) LOL There is almost too much garlic in one clove (Did I really just say that? There is no such thing as too much garlic!)

Thanks for the incredibly fast delivery!


----------



## Randy Rooster

Any other HT members who want elephant garlic - Im starting to run low and think I will be out for the year pretty soon now. PM me here or purchase on e bay. 

Thanks to all of you that have purchased from me.


----------



## Randy Rooster

My 2014 crop of elephant garlic is ready and I will once again extend the offer above to HT members who wish to buy from me. Just pm me and I will get back in touch with you. If you would rather buy through e bay the price is $ 5.99 per pound of cloves and $ 5.99 for shipping priority mail. My e bay ad can be seen here

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281419235775

thanks !


----------



## Pony

Yay! I'm really pleased with how the garlic turned out this year. Going to order more so we can have LOTS of it!


----------



## VTHomestead

just put in a order! killer price.


----------

